
World's first smartphone with a molecular sensor is coming in 2017 - walterbell
http://mashable.com/2017/01/07/smartphone-with-scio-sensor-changhong-h2/#.jjlzEoT3aqG
======
westurner
> Looking at the back of the phone, you'd be forgiven for thinking the sensor
> is just the phone's camera. But that odd-looking dual lens is the scanner,
> basically the embedded version of the SCiO. It uses spectrometry to shine
> near-infrared light on objects — fruit, liquids, medicine, even your body —
> to analyze them.

> Say you're at at the supermarket and you want to check how fresh the
> tomatoes are. Instead of squeezing them, you'd just launch the SCiO app,
> hold the scanner up to the skin of the tomato, and it will tell you how
> fresh it is on a visual scale. Do the same thing to your body and you can
> check your body mass index (BMI). You need to specify the thing you're
> scanning at the outset, and the actually analysis is performed in the cloud,
> but the whole process is a matter of seconds, not minutes.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectroscopy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectroscopy)

... Tricorder X PRIZE:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tricorder_X_Prize](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tricorder_X_Prize)

